# LOST: Black Lab, Preston/Lancashire area



## ~Ben~Bev~Marki (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm posting this on behalf of a friend who is distraught having lost her beloved dog, Max.

There is also a group on Facebook, which I'll post a link to as well.

Max is a male, neutered, 3 year old labrador that went missing on tuesday 
12th January 2010 at 2pm. He has a red collar and blue tag shaped like a bone.

Please, please if ive asked you to join this group, please ask your friends in the surrounding area to join the group please and hopefully they will ask there friends too - i know its a long shot but hopefully we will find the were abouts of max and get him home safe and sound.

Welcome to Facebook | Facebook

Please, if anyone has any information at all, please contact the above group.

Thank you and here's hoping that Max will be found safe and sound.


----------



## Frin13 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey Bev, Just me bouncing
xx


----------



## kitt x (Jan 11, 2010)

hiya x

i hope you do find him x

where as he lost xx


----------



## Frin13 (Aug 17, 2009)

Just to let you know, Max came home of his own accord about a week later! safe and sound after his adventure. 
xx


----------

